# aandtsociety aquarium club marine species collecting trips in Aus



## pkc (May 26, 2009)

I tried to put in a thread that covers most of our trips we have pictures of for up until march but it wont't fit.

The club was started in 1927 and has been collecting and keeping marines and freshwater species ever since.

These are just two trips recently as we have had over thirty trips this season allready.

The entire club trip to the island we recently had is still in our members only section,but will be out soon as with the other couple of trips as well and than they will be placed in the snorkelling.boating---section for all to see.

The 
This trip was a very hard one as the little beggars were in water from 25 to 45 feet and getting large as the ones that were there were last seasons.

This season doesn’t seem to have brought many new ones, so the smallest of the old ones were all we had to work with and they were becoming very cunning.

There were a few other species around that we got,including a Cheatodon reticulatus,but some blue surgeons were what was wanted.

The guys on scuba from the other boat actually found them for us because the water wasn’t the clearest; it was filthy, about 7 metres vis.

Once we were told where they were it was backwards and forwards until all that were needed were collected.

While we were checking out the shallow ones a video was taken of the ones at around 55 feet down.

There were quite a few that we saw and the others saw some more at the larger sizes down deeper that have left the coral and were using the cracks in the structures to hide in.

We only wanted a few and it was good to see so many that made it to near on adult size to be a part of the food chain and begin to breed and help put a few extras on the gold coast reefs soon.

On the way out in the morning we dropped in a few crab pots to pull out on the way back and did quite well with a nice dinner pulled out of the water.

All up a top day.

A wrasse trip is planned soon,the new season ones should be a good size now.

Blue surgeon video

http://s272.photobucket.com/albums/...ter videos/?action=view&current=bluetangs.flv

photos-





























These are the fish that were caught out at the wreck on a very nice day.

The vis was only around 7 metres and the swell was nearly a metre, but it didn’t prevent a top day out.

This wreck is nearly half way from Stradbroke Island to Moreton Island just out behind the surf on the bar.

The recent rough seas have exposed a lot of it and it is a reasonable wreck now to have a top snorkel at.

The following pics are what was gotten there and a couple of ordinary videos of a swim around the wreck.

The only cray seen on the day would have been 3 kilos, missed it by that much!!!

This is where we were,just next to the wreck,which is just under the water down to 30 plus feet.










These are the fish we got.

























































Videos of the wreck.


----------

